# Questions about surgical removal of the thyroid



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a few questions for those that have had their thyroid surgically removed. Do they cut the muscles in the front of your neck? How long was the recuperation period? The surgeon said 1 to 2 days in the hospital but how long before you can continue your regular regime? I'm just wondering when I can go back to work (I'm a hairdresser) and how long before I can return to riding my horses and competing (I barrel race). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I have a few questions for those that have had their thyroid surgically removed. Do they cut the muscles in the front of your neck? How long was the recuperation period? The surgeon said 1 to 2 days in the hospital but how long before you can continue your regular regime? I'm just wondering when I can go back to work (I'm a hairdresser) and how long before I can return to riding my horses and competing (I barrel race). Thanks in advance!


No, they do not cut the muscles in the front of your neck- they move them out of the way to remove your thyroid.

I was in the hospital overnight and was home within 27 hours of surgery.

Your neck may be sore and stiff due to the position they have you in during the surgery and as soon as you are off narcotic pain meds you can drive.

I'd say within a week you could resume the majority of your normal activities - however, barrel racing is not a "normal activity" for the mass population so I would suggest asking your surgeon.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Lovlkn. I will talk to him tomorrow but wanted to know what happened to a "real" person versus what the Dr thinks.


----------

